

Debian Drops the SPARC Architecture - alrs
http://lwn.net/Articles/596663/

======
alrs
Debian was the keeper of the flame for non-X86 forever.

I don't think Android could have happened if it wasn't for the Debian
volunteers keeping Linux portable for 15 years.

Yeah, the kernel devs wrote the kernel, but Debian ran the build farm that
ensured arm, pa-risc, m68k, SPARC, Power, and MIPS actually worked.

